# ROM Hacking Super Mario Bros. 3 Title Screen?



## anthonyplep (May 15, 2015)

I have a very basic request, that I can't seem to get help from with Google... and if I'm not searching hard enough then oops

All I want to do is edit the Title Screen in Mario 3 on NES.  I just want to change "Super Mario Bros. 3" into a phrase of my choice.  I'm not exactly well-versed in ROM hacking of any kind, but I have advanced computer knowledge in pretty much anything else

Long story short I want to use the opening sequence of Mario 3 for a video for my YouTube channel, but I want actual video for this, rather than just making some static image in Photoshop and doing some trickery with a video editing program

Thanks for anyone reading and thanks for anyone to offer help/assistance of any kind


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2015)

http://datacrystal.romhacking.net/wiki/Super_Mario_Bros._3:ROM_map has some on the colours in the title sequence.
http://datacrystal.romhacking.net/wiki/Super_Mario_Bros._3:TBL has the text table used for it, apparently it is different to other parts of the game.
As for video editing trickery then I would say still consider it but disable layers. That way you can still have the full video but mask and crop the relevant text parts out, overlay everything back in and then add what you like on top.


----------



## anthonyplep (May 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> http://datacrystal.romhacking.net/wiki/Super_Mario_Bros._3:ROM_map has some on the colours in the title sequence.
> http://datacrystal.romhacking.net/wiki/Super_Mario_Bros._3:TBL has the text table used for it, apparently it is different to other parts of the game.
> As for video editing trickery then I would say still consider it but disable layers. That way you can still have the full video but mask and crop the relevant text parts out, overlay everything back in and then add what you like on top.


Since I really haven't a clue what to do with the links you sent me, I might just go with the way of video editing then.  I doubt editing the actual ROM is easier than video editing.  The only thing that makes it a little difficult is there are things that fall in front of the text, and Mario does too.  This is why I was hoping to edit the title through the ROM, so I wouldn't have to deal with that

Regardless I'll probably do some more research tomorrow when I have free time on what I can do with your links.  Thanks  

Edit because I'm curious:  It's probably naive of me asking, but couldn't this be accomplished by a tile editor if there's one available, or any program that alters sprites for the game? Or is it more in-depth than that?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2015)

The first was a ROM map. It details what various parts of the ROM do. The RAM map did not have much in it unfortunately else you might just have been able to do it with a cheat/some ram editing; you probably still can but it is not going to be handed to you on a plate. In this case the colours used for various backgrounds -- most games do not use full screen bitmap style images and instead make things from tiles and palettes (think paint by numbers).
The tbl link is just for the encodings used by the game. Games of this era, and right up to this day in many cases, do not tend to use ASCII for their text. tbl files are the standard way ROM hackers have to tell their programs/hex editors what the custom encoding is. It does not say where the text is but if you have the table then it should just be a simple search in a hex editor (hopefully there is no compression to get in the way).

A lot of similar things were covered in a thread yesterday ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbc-hacking.388704/ ) and it also has links to various tools.

In front of the text, behind the text... I guess that means a few more more minutes as you make multiple layers to stack up.
Not for the game in question but what disabling layers looks like


Granted your chosen video editor might lack something that you can easily make use of this with, personally I use avisynth which has great compositing overlay and mask functionality but the script based thing might not be ideal for what you want.


----------



## anthonyplep (May 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> -snip-


I didn't even know FCEUX had that feature, turns out it should probably work just fine for what I need to do.  I can hide all the falling objects and Mario perfectly, so it should be a pretty straightforward job with what I plan to do


----------



## Heath123 (Nov 22, 2017)

What do you want it to say?


----------

